# Cloupor mini Statement



## kimbo (4/2/15)

*2015-02-03 17:40:13*
Posted in Latest News By
*cloupor*

To Cloupor mini owners:

We are so sorry to bring some customers any trouble during last few days .

To satisfy the huge market , we worked hard for the large production .
And we actually didn’t control the whole quality system very well at that time.

About 0.1%-0.2% Cloupor mini may have overheat or short circuit or some other different defective problems. This may cause the circuit board melted down,but it will never reach to a ignition point to make other things burn , let alone catch fire.

If yours with the above kind of problem ,be free to email us user@cloupor.com 

For the customers do not have any problem until now but worry about if yours with the potential overheat problem, 
here is a simple identify way: 
Connect a atomizer and press the fire button 15s at 30W(just one time) , if doesn’t show "Too hot" ,that’s a good unit.

We’v found the source of the problem and changed the firmware .For the new batch we shipped from last week ,
no this overheat issues.

Tough time may happen to any companies , we believe a positive attitude will make all things better .
Thanks so much for your support ! And welcome any suggestion!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/2/15)

Thank you @kimbo, good to know.

One of the things that attracted me to this Mini was the 90 day guarantee, which is more than long enough to pick up problems. I like that they seem to be standing by their product.


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

That's really nice of Cloupor to admit the fault and try to correct it instead of the typical "you're using it wrong" argument 

Thanks for the info @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stephen Rowley (4/2/15)

Good to know, thanks for posting


----------



## Zuzu88 (11/2/15)

Every1 that has a Cloupor Mini please test it. If the device says too hot remove battery immediately!!!!!!!!! Chip will start to melt. Well it's a faulty device whether the chip melts or not. But at least save your battery.

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

I've seen this on the Plumes show, some cloupers catching on fire but specifically because they charged it via laptops, etc

Best to use a 18650 charger. 

I've never had the problem with mine specifically though. So I don't think it's a huge problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I've seen this on the Plumes show, some cloupers catching on fire but specifically because they charged it via laptops, etc
> 
> Best to use a 18650 charger.
> 
> I've never had the problem with mine specifically though. So I don't think it's a huge problem



I believe this is limited to a few bad batches and not a widespread epidemic 

That said, probably best to keep an eye on it while charging via USB at least the first couple of times just to be sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (11/2/15)

Kudo's to Clouper. Admitting to your faults & mistakes then trying to remedy them speaks volumes for the company as most would just try to sweep it under the carpet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (11/2/15)

Haven't seen one of those yet, odd that laptop charging will affect it though, since the current is likely even lower. @VapeGrrl charges hers from the PC almost exclusively. 

Would you mind sending me that link @shaunnadan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)




----------



## Arthster (11/2/15)

That is very big of Clouper to come out and admit they fluffed things up. Kudos to them for that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John (11/2/15)

Tried the firing at 30w test, all clear. Mine charges just fine over USB. Gets a tad warm but nothing out of the ordinary. Love that little mod.


----------

